# Help with rabbit food and hay



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

My finances are very tight as of right now and I don't have enough money to keep up with rabbit food and hay. I was thinking about putting Prince in a foster home until my finances got better, which would be 2011. I have 1 lovebird, whom I am bonding with each/every day, named Kiwi, 1 cat named Anne, 2 rabbits named Sweetie and Prince, and 11 fish in a 55 gallon fish tank(there are fish in that tank that need this size tank). Starting January 2010, I will be having financial difficulties, even though I am getting financial aid, which isn't much, because I have to pay for books then I owe a friend money, after this I don't have barely enough to carry me month after month, because I am getting Sweetie spayed which costs me $111.00. It is $101 for the spay and $10 for her to stay overnight.

As you all can see my finances are really very tight. I really don't want to put Prince in a foster home until my finances get better or even give him up. Because Sweetie and Prince are a bonded pair. I don't want to split them up. I will not give up Sweetie at all. Female rabbits are hard to find and I have bonded with her, she is very special to me. I am not saying that Prince isn't special to me because he is. That is why I said that I really don't want to put him in a foster home or give him up, but I will if I absolutely have to.

I am wondering if there is anyone who give free rabbit food and/or hay to people who are having financial difficulties. Like a non-profit organization. Like PAWS(they give cat food and litter free or at a very low price).

Please help! I will greatly appreciate it. If you know of a really good and very safe non-profit organization that gives free rabbit food and hay, please let me know!

Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely do not split up a bonded pair, you will do a lot of damage to them.

What type of rabbit food are you currently feeding?


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Sunaturals rabbit food. It is high in fiber. It has some hay, some veggies, pellets, tiny pinecones, etc. The vet said that it is good that I am feeding them this because it is high in fiber.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Splitting up this bonded pair would probably be a bad thing, that is why I am trying to avoid splitting them up. They love each other.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Sunaturals rabbit food. It is high in fiber. It has some hay, some veggies, pellets, tiny pinecones, etc. The vet said that it is good that I am feeding them this because it is high in fiber.


I think I know what you are talking about and if I correct, that food is no good and is over priced. In all honesty, since you are in a financial bind, I'd try going to a feed store and buying a large 25+lbs bag of rabbit pellets (50lbs is only like $14 here). I know timothy based pellets are best for adults, but if all you can afford right now if alfalfa based....well, then at least your rabbits still get to eat! You can also get hay by the bales or sometimes partial bales for cheaper then pet store hay.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

My rabbits will not eat just pellets. It will take two to three days before they will touch the pellets. At petsmart here the food I buy is $11 for a 3 lbs bag. I know that is expensive but two bags will usually last my rabbits a month. They are small breed rabbits, I have a purebred Netherland Dwarf named Prince, and a lionhead mix named Sweetie. They are both small.

I am not sure if timothy pellets are high in fiber, are they? Next month I will check and see if I can get a bale of hay cheaper than the pet store here. We have three pet stores here: Petsmart, Petco, and Farmland. Farmland usually isn't that good with their stuff. Plus their pellet food for rabbits is in a large container not closed up. The pellets are probably not as good quality as the other two pet stores.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> My rabbits will not eat just pellets. It will take two to three days before they will touch the pellets. At petsmart here the food I buy is $11 for a 3 lbs bag. I know that is expensive but two bags will usually last my rabbits a month. They are small breed rabbits, I have a purebred Netherland Dwarf named Prince, and a lionhead mix named Sweetie. They are both small.
> *I think you should start trying really hard to get them to eat just plain pellets. It sounds like they are "spoiled" off of junk pellets. Try slowly taking away the "fun bits" in their current pellets and adding in pellets from a feed store. Do you have Tractor and Supply? You can get Purina pellets, that is the only one I can think of off of the top of my head that is cheap.*
> *
> $22 a month is insane for 6lbs worth of pellets. I pay $55 for 50lbs for high quality (Oxbow) pellets and that is with ordering it offline.* *I'd never be able to afford what you are paying right now to feed 2 rabbits for a month....mainly because I am also feeding & paying for litter for 4 cats and feeding a dog, plus rats.*
> ...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't have Tractor and Supply here. The only pet stores we have here are: Petsmart, Petco, and Farmland!

Female rabbits are very hard to find! Male rabbits are easier to find! 

I rather not rehome them unless I absolutely have to. 
I am trying to avoid rehoming them!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I don't have Tractor and Supply here. The only pet stores we have here are: Petsmart, Petco, and Farmland!


You don't have any locally owned feed stores around you, like...where they sell horse pellets, chicken feed, cow feed, etc? What foods does FarmLand sell? They sound like a feed store.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not have any feed stores that sell cow feed. 

Farmland sells rabbit feed, bird feed, horse products, fish and fish products, cages and fish tanks, puppies, birds(including chickens and ducks), some books, hay, bedding(not real sure on bedding). These type of things Farmland sells.

They really aren't a good pet feed store. I try to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

Could you go to FarmLand and write down all of the different brands and types of rabbit feed they sell, so we can help you find a more economical feed so you can keep your rabbits? Or call them and see what they sell in 25-50lbs bags? Your rabbits aren't being fed good food as it is, so switching woulnd't be bad for them...you just need to do it slowly.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes feed stores can be a bit hard to find. Try looking through a phone book. Or, call a horse stable and ask them if they know of any local feed stores. I have done that before to find a local place to sell hay. You may even be able to buy some cheap hay from a horse stable.

I buy 60 pounds of hay for $14 when I buy it in a bale. That would last two bunnies about 6 months. 

I buy cheap pellets at a local co-op feed store for $15 for a 40 pound bag. 

I did a google search for feed store in Bremerton WA, and came up with this location.
Bay Hay & Feed
10355 NE Valley Rd, Bainbridge Isle, WA, United Statesâ
(206) 842-2813â

You could give them a call and see what they have. Google says it is about 40 minutes away from you.

You'll probably have better luck finding something by calling some horse stables or looking in your local phone book. Most feed stores aren't very big and don't have websites.

-Dawn


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Undergunfire: if the feed that I am feeding my rabbits is not good for them, then why are they healthy? I have only had to take them to the vet about 3 times since I got them last year. Farmland only sells the pellets for rabbits. I can probably get a big bale of hay cheap there. They also sell chew sticks, mineral blocks. That is pretty much it.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Aurora369: thank you! I will see if I can get a bale of hay, large bale of timothy hay. Sweetie goes crazy when she has hay, she loves it and it is gone within two days or less. I will call that number when I get a chance and see if they can help me out!

I will also see if there are anybody that has a farm around here. Maybe there is a farm out in Seabeck area. There are a lot of people who have acres out there.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 16, 2009)

A proper feed store is not going to have much else than food and hay. Maybe some horse tack and other stuff for larger farm animals. 

You can always ask Farmland for the nutritional break down of the pellets that they have. 

The first bunny I had lived to be 13 years old on the plain feed store pellets. For the longest time, I would just buy it from a bulk bin at a local pet store because it was close to my dance studio and cheap. The only time he ever went to the vet was when I needed to have someone teach me to clip his nails. 

My buns get a plain pellet that is 14% protein and 20% fibre and it is made from alfalfa. They also get tons of timothy hay that I buy by the bale. Litter is compressed wood pellets. So, pretty much the cheapest I can find for pellet, hay and litter, and they are all super healthy and happy.

-Dawn


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

The food I am feeding my rabbits is high in fiber and my vet who is knowledgable in rabbits even said that it is really good because it has what they need and is high in fiber!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 16, 2009)

I just moved about a month ago, so to find somewhere to buy hay, I just started calling horse stables in my town. The first place I called was able to get me in touch with a couple of stores. I played a bit of phone tag and eventually found this little place about 3 minutes away from me that sells awesome bales of hay for $14 each.

It can be a bit tricky to find these places, but once you do, your bunnies and your pocket book will thank you. 
 
I don't even bother trying to conserve hay. It's so cheap for me that I just put gobs of it in their cages and clean it up every couple of days when I do a litter box clean. And even with that attitude, a bale last me about 3 months for 4 bunnies.

About the pellets... Even if the pellets you are feeding are good for the buns, if it is really expensive then you may want to look into feeding a bulk plain pellet from the feed store. Yes, the higher the fiber the better, and low fat too. You can probably find a feed that is just as good as your current feed for about $15 for enough to last you 6 months. For that reason alone is why I feed the bulk food. I could spend a ton of money on another pellet that is slightly better, but this stuff has everything my bunnies need and since I'm on a strict budget, that's what they get.

-Dawn


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

That is cool! When your bunnies, Dawn, get their ration of hay do they go crazy and wolf it down like there is no tomorrow? Sweetie does that!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 16, 2009)

Two of mine do. They are the fat ones on a very limited pellets (1/8th cup each) and they just mow through the hay. The last bale I got is awesome and they just love it.

Sugar will if she's not sleepy. If I put hay in her cage when she's sleepy, then she'll just ignore it until she wakes up more. Then she'll hop over to her litter bin with the hay in it and eat it. When she eats the hay she also does this funny burrowing thing. She'll start throwing any pieces that aren't perfect over her self and she ends up burying herself in hay. It's pretty funny to watch. She then eats the rest of that hay later once all the good pieces are gone.

Baxter, he loves food and attention, but he loves attention more. So when I am giving him anything, he is begging for pets first and then he'll eat the food/hay I put in his cage only when I close the cage and walk away. But he does eat quite a bit of hay too.

-Dawn


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Yeah Sweetie has buried herself in the hay also. She even offers me some. It is really cute. She will even build a nest sometimes with the hay. Prince is fixed so he cannot impregnate her.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Undergunfire: if the feed that I am feeding my rabbits is not good for them, then why are they healthy? I have only had to take them to the vet about 3 times since I got them last year. Farmland only sells the pellets for rabbits. I can probably get a big bale of hay cheap there. They also sell chew sticks, mineral blocks. That is pretty much it.


Here is your food, correct?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3076399&lmdn=Pet+Type

The reason why the food is unhealthy and not good for them is because of all of the little junk bits of veggies, berries, etc. Rabbits need a PLAIN pellet. Possibly the actual pellet in this food is a good one, but all of the little junk bits are not needed and are only damaging your rabbits (even if you don't see it) because of the sugars. Not to mention, all of those little bits could be harboring mold because most small animal foods sit in bins for months (maybe longer) until they are put together and packaged.

I'm just trying to help you out in your time of need . You really need to switch to a plain pellet for your rabbits health and to help out your wallet. And since the food you are currently feeding is an alfalfa based pellet (not recommended for adults, really), it won't matter if you switch to a cheaper plain pellet from a feed store.

I think PetSmart can even order in a 25lbs bag of ZuPreem for around $30...which, I think, is a good deal if you can't find a feed store.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2009)

Here, the Salvation Army and the Humane Society work together to get donated food to needy pet parents. But it's only for cats and dogs. Still, call your nearest Salvation Army branch and see if they have a similar program.

The easiest way to cut down on expenses is to buy hay by the bale and bulk pellets from feed stores. My rabbits eat so much hay I have to get bales. I found a farmer through a local feed store and I pay $3.50 for a 40 lb bale of mixed grass hay. My rabbits love it!

As long as your rabbits don't have extremely sensitive stomachs, just switch to alfalfa pellets bought at a feed store and decrease the amount you feed. What does Farmland carry? When I was raising baby rabbits for the shelter here, I was feeding a higher-end show pellet from a feed store and even that was only about $14 for 40 lbs. 

Your rabbits WILL eat plain pellets if they have to. You just have to be stubborn about it. Switch slowly by mixing the new stuff in a little bit at a time, and make sure they have plenty of hay in case they're being too fussy about the pellets. Don't give up. I see rabbits come in to the Humane Society with junk food pellets (the kind with treats mixed in) all the time. We throw that stuff out and only feed plain pellets and hay. I've never seen a rabbit starve.

I don't know what you are using for litter, but my favorite stuff is one of the cheapest options anyway: wood pellets. About $5 for a 40 lb bag and very absorbent. You can get the stuff meant for horse stalls or for burning, it's all good as long as the only ingredient is wood and the bag says that it is dried, which removes the harmful natural chemicals from pine. Don't bother buying any litter from a pet store at all because it's a waste of money.

If you need to, you can put off spaying till later. Yes, it should be done. But waiting a few months won't hurt.


----------



## BethM (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there a rescue near you that purchases rabbit food in bulk? They may be able to help you find a less expensive source of food an hay, or maybe purchase from them at a price less than what you are paying retail. I do not know what rescues are in your area, or what their policies are, but it can't hurt to contact them and ask.

Others here have mentioned trying feed stores, which can be great sources for finding a good price on pellets and hay. If there are no stores in your area that sell horse/rabbit/etc feed, there are online sources that will allow you to buy pellets in bulk for a much lower price than most pet stores. There are online stores, and some places sell their product directly. For example, American Pet Diner sells direct, and Oxbow can be purchased from several different online retailers. Even after you add on shipping charges, you will be saving money. I would encourage you to look for feed stores in your area first, and if that doesn't work out, start looking at online options. I order my pellets online, it saves me a lot of money. 

Amy has some valid points about pellets. Rabbits really shouldn't be fed the pellets with the extra stuff in it, and it will probably affect their health in the long run. (Even if you don't see it right now.) The plain pellets can also be less expensive than the pellets with extra bits in it. There are high quality plain pellets that are cost less than lower quality "designer" pellets.

Additionally, re: alfalfa pellets vs. timothy pellets: Some people choose to feed alfalfa pellets through the life of their rabbit, and that is fine, but only if you understand the differences in the two. Timothy is a grass. It is high in fiber. Alfalfa is not a grass, it is a legume (bean/pea family). It is also high in fiber, as your vet has told you. However, it is also very high in calcium. It has 2-5x the calcium required for an adult, non-breeding rabbit. Extra calcium in the diet can result in higher levels of calcium in the blood, which can possibly result in other health problems down the road. Of course, calcium is an important nutrient for your rabbits to have, but they can generally get adequate amounts in a quality timothy-based pellet. I have heard that wool breeds need a higher calcium diet, but I do not know the specifics, and cannot comment on that. Most adult non-breeding rabbits, though will do fine on a timothy-based pellet. Especially if they are already receiving hay, they will get plenty of fiber.

I also second Amy's suggestion that, whatever happens, you should not split up Sweetie and Prince. If it comes to needing to rehome, they really should go together. Bonded rabbits have a very strong emotional bond, and if they are split up, they will both experience loss, sadness, and possibly depression. Prince would also have some confusion. It is best for the rabbits to stay together.

You're probably stressed with the situation, buteveryone hereis really trying to help you find a solution that will be best for both you and your rabbits.

:hug:


ETA: As Naturestee suggested, finding a lower-cost litter is also a great way to save some money. If you can't find the wood-stove pellets, any store that sells horse supplies should have horse stall pellets. As long as they are kiln dried, they are safe to use for rabbits, and are much less expensive than pet store brands.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Dec 16, 2009)

Purina Mills recently did a change to all their feeds taking out all corn and added digestive tract additives. Check out purinamills.com for more info.

Below are their products and starting with the cheapest down to most expensive (at least for my area).

PurinaÂ® Rabbit Chowâ¢ Complete- Fiber 17-20%
PurinaÂ® Rabbit Chowâ¢ Fibre3Â®- Fiber 20-25%
PurinaÂ® Rabbit Chowâ¢ Show Formula- Fiber - 18.5-2.5%
PurinaÂ® Rabbit Chowâ¢ Professional Fiber 14.5-19%

In addition tobuying feed in bulk, rational feeding is important. I know nothing about how much you feed but the Netherland Dwarf only needs 1/4 of a cup (2 ounces) once a day. The key is an ounce of feedper pound of rabbit. 50 pounds of feedcan go a LONG way for just two rabbits as long as it's stored properly. I feed Show Formula and it averages $14 for the 50 lb bags. I'm only feeding 12 rabbits now and it lasts me a month so for $14 you could feed for 6 months on average. That is providing you have a way of storing the feed.

Like mentioned, mix the feed with the feed you currently are feeding them and take out the 'treats'. They WILL end of eating the feed. It could take them a few days but I'm sure you'll be surprised at how fast they might switch over. If there are problems, add some plain oats on top if their feed (just a pinch) and it will attract them to their feed. The plus side? You've got oatmeal for yourself when they are switched over fully!

I did a search for Purina Mills Rabbit feed dealers and the following were listed within 25 miles of your zip code. It appears the "Farmland" that you are speaking of is listed as a Purina Mills dealer.


[line]
*BAY HAY & FEED INC* 
10355 NE VALLEY ROAD DEPT 2
BAINBRIDGE ISLAND, WA 98110
*Phone No: *206-842-2813
*Fax No: *206-842-1439
*
This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*
*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

[line]
*FARMLAND PETS & FEED* 
9000 SILVERDALE WAY NW
PO BOX 302
SILVERDALE, WA 98383
*Phone No: *360-692-0415
*Fax No: *360-308-0415
*
This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

*This dealer is Certified to Carry These Products: *
Ultium Horse Feed, Well Solve Horse Feed 
[line]
*BAY HAY & FEED INC* 
PO BOX 4698 DEPT 1
ROLLINGBAY, WA 98061
*Phone No: *206-842-5100

*This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

*This dealer is Certified to Carry These Products: *
- Ultium Horse Feed 

[line]
*CHS INC.* 
20370 VIKING AVE NW
PO BOX 275
POULSBO, WA 98370
*Phone No: *360-779-2527 3218
*Fax No: *360-779-4294

*This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

*This dealer is Certified to Carry These Products: *
- Ultium Horse Feed 

[line]
*CHS INC. PURDY/BURLEY* 
15824 66TH AVE NW
GIG HARBOR, WA 98329
*Phone No: *253-851-4441

*This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

*This dealer is Certified to Carry These Products: *
- Well Solve Horse Feed

[line]
*STROH'S FEED & GARDEN SUPPLIES* 
3408 HUNT STREET, NW
GIG HARBOR, WA 98335
*Phone No: *253-858-2051
*Fax No: *253-858-6109

*This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine

*This dealer is Certified to Carry These Products:*
Ultium Horse Feed,Well Solve Horse Feed 

[line]
*ANIMAL SUPPLY CO 
*32001 32ND AVENUE SOUTH - SUITE # 420
FEDERAL WAY, WA 98001
*Phone No: *253-237-0400
*Fax No: *253-237-0396
*Email: *[email protected] 

*This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine
[line]
*HORSE POWER FEED* 
EMERALD DOWNS RACE TRACK
2828 EMERALD DOWNS DRIVE
AUBURN, WA 98001
*Phone No: *509-457-5291
*
This Retailer May Carry the Following Products:*

*Purina Mills Lifestyle Products: *
Horse, Poultry, Rabbit, Goat, Wildlife, Exotic 

[align=left]*Purina Mills Livestock Products: *
Cattle, Dairy, Swine[/align]


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you! I will check some of those out when I get a chance.

Undergunfire: I do appreciate you trying to help. Rabbits need fruit, veggies, pellets, and hay in order to be healthy.

I have been feeding Sunaturals ever since I got these rabbits, which is for a year. I would have seen problems by now in them.

Again, rabbits need a variety diet. Pellets, hay, veggies and fruit. I had a list of fruits and veggies that rabbits can have. If I am able to find it, I will post the list that I have.

Sunaturals has 1.5% calcium, 16% protien, 20% fiber, 3% fat, .3% phosphorus. It does have berries in it, but I bet it is the berries that they can have. I have to check the list.

Thank you very much for the suggestions! I will ask the humane society here and see if they can help with food and hay for my rabbits. The humane society here does have rabbits. It is worth a try! Thank you again for the suggestions.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 16, 2009)

Our rescue has helped in the past with food and hay in order to keep rabbits in their home. When we get a request, we buy them a 50 lb. bag of pellets (alfalfa) and a bale of timothy hay. It costs us $30 at the farm supply store. It is so worth it to us to spend the $30 rather than having to take a rabbit into rescue. I realize that alfalfa pellets are not ideal for adult rabbits, but we really can't afford to be buying people Oxbow!

I also support the idea of using the wood pellets for litter. I recently switched from Carefresh and love the pellets. They do a much better job with absorption and odor control. My outside trash can used to reek of urine when I used Carefresh. Now, with the wood pellets, there is barely any odor. I get a 40 lb. bag of horse bedding pellets for $8. It should last me close to a month with 4 rabbits.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Thank you! I will check some of those out when I get a chance.
> 
> Undergunfire: I do appreciate you trying to help. Rabbits need fruit, veggies, pellets, and hay in order to be healthy.
> *Rabbits need FRESH fruits & veggies, but only a tiny amount of fruits. The food you are feeding has stale dried fruits and veggies that have no nutritional value at all and could possibly be harboring molds.
> ...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I will ask the humane society here and see if they can help with food and hay for my rabbits.


You could ask the humane societywhere they get the pellets and hay from.So next time, you can get your own.

You could also check for any rabbit clubs or breeders in your areato see where they get their food from.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking about that also. Asking breeders around here and clubs, if there are any clubs around here.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 16, 2009)

a basic food will do fine for the rabbits.

grocery stores, general chain pet stores sell feed that MOST times (not always) is unhealthy for your pet. It's how they make money...o your rabbit needs this food because theyll like the bits of dried fruit in it. its a selling point, it doesnt mean it's healthy for you pet. I worked in a pet store for 2 years and i KNOW the selling points they tell you to make sales. 
It's like eating cheerios with chocolate in it for us.

if your having trouble affording food, go basic...then once you can afford the more expensive feed again you can go back to what you are feeding. thats your choice. but were trying to help you keep your rabbits and eing cost effieceint with their food is a good start.

Also, with hay, you can go on craigslist too and see if anyone is selling by the bale. It's kinda late in the season and some farmers may have bales left for cheaper than what you can get at a feed store.

i am a single mom with low funds right now...my hay is free thankfully because my connections, my feed is 8$ a month because i buy in bulk, and my litter is 20$ a month becase i buy wood stove pellets...the cost of a rabbit a month can add up to half of what people spend on fast food a month most times...so i would say budget out what you have and make


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweetie, is there a Dels Farm Supply near you? I know there is one in Auburn...if you are close to there, you could get your pellets from there.  

Dels has plain rabbit pellets, and timothy hay. I buy a 50lb bay of pellets for about $11-$14, and it usually lasts my 12 rabbits about a month, maybe more. I can get a huge bale of timothy hay (probably about 100 lbs) for about the same price as a bag of feed, and this lasts my twelve rabbits about a month, as well. And that is with providing them hay 2x a day.  

Emily


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

I am on craigslist just about every day looking, I found one ad for free hay but the hay has mold in it because of the rain. I was going to get it until I saw that it was out in the rain and moldy. I certainly don't want any hay that is moldy, it would make my rabbits sick.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2009)

There is Farmland in Silverdale which is near me. I don't have a Dels Farm Supply near me. Although I could probably look in Port Orchard and see if there is a Dels Farm Supply there.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 18, 2009)

My friend, who has 2 buns was going through a rough patch and she found out that the BulkBarn has bunny food. Alfalfa yes, but it's super cheap.


----------



## Malexis (Dec 19, 2009)

Heyy i live in washington too, and BlueSkyAcresRabbitry suggested i get my hay from Dels feed store. Theres one in auburn by the supermall i think? Not exactly sure.. And even though i only have one bun and one guinea pig it still saves me a lot of money even if i have to throw away some at the end. I usually get a huge bail for like $16


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, but I don't drive. I rely on public transit, buses to get around. I am going to bulk up on food and hay. That way I save money!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 19, 2009)

Can someone drive you? I can just imagine someone on the bus with a huge bale of hay haha, don't imagine it would be easy lol. My friend was dared to move his house via public transport, gettingbeds on buses is not easy!


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 19, 2009)

I can imagine myself with a bale of hay trying to lift it each time I have to get off and on the bus. 

I am not sure if someone can drive me. But if someone could that would be greatly appreciated.

I will need it for next month. I have enough food and hay this month. But I need food and hay next month and following.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2009)

I wanted to take a moment to add to this thread - I'm so glad you felt comfortable about posting on this forum about getting help - I'm sure there are times when many folks face a hard time but forget to ask about where they can get help, etc.

I wanted to point out something about the food that you've been feeding your rabbits.

When my kids were young - they loved fruit loops and some of those super sweet cereals. If we ran out and all they had was corn flakes...they might skip breakfast for a day or so - or have a piece of toast. As soon as the fruit loops came back into the house (yes - I have a weakness myself for fruit loops) - they were back to eating their breakfast.

Now - considering the fact that there are always studied saying, "kids need to eat breakfast..." - I could look at the situation and go "well...they're eating breakfast - so they're doing better than their classmates..".

But ... the fact is that while they would be eating breakfast - it wouldn't be the BEST breakfast for them.

They might not have any health problems even...at the time. But..later on they might have some health problems because they didn't get enough of the minerals and vitamins they should have received at an early age.

This is sort of the situation with the food you are using. It is higher in sugary things (or high calorie "treats") than what the rabbits need or should have. 

Yes - it has fiber and the vet said that was good. But not all vets really know about the needs of rabbits or the importance of having pellets without all those high calorie treats in them. They may not think about the possible long-term effects like could the rabbit have issues later on because its getting "treats" that don't help its body.

I hope that makes some sense and shows why we're concerned.

By the way - to this day I'm still a "Fruit loops" fan and LOVE the cereal. But I limit myself to a bit every now and then. Your rabbits can have their "treats" via. their fresh fruits and vegies and stuff - and be healthier while still being happy.

Good luck finding a food supplier.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome way to put it into perspective, Peg :hug:!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 19, 2009)

About finding a ride mabye you could spend the next week or so asking for a ride. I buys bells sometimes you will need a truck. 

If I did not split my bail with my friend who has a horse the bales would last me over a year easy. I have one netherland dwarf who eats a lot of hay.


I have a big body for door car and it wont fit. 

Also I give you props for doing everything you can to keep your buns in your home.

And I would look at what your feeding your other pets to try to make the money go farther there has been time I bought a different dog food or did not get canned food for the cat one month.

make sure your doing everything you can


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 20, 2009)

First, I don't have the money every month to get fresh veggies and fruit. That is one reason why my rabbits are getting Sunaturals. Another reason is that it has absolutely no sugar in the ingredients.

Second, I do appreciate all of your help. I do see all your concerns. I am trying to give fresh fruits and veggies with the food I am feeding, along with timothy hay. Sometimes I can't do this and all they get is that food and/or timothy hay. Or just the food.

I will stock up on timothy hay and food next month so that they don't go hungry.

I am doing everything that I can to keep my two lovable rabbits home with me. I love my rabbits and I want to keep them with me forever! 

I always watch my rabbits for any health issues. They are very healthy rabbits. If they show any signs of any health issues I will know about it.

When I had Casper, all he got was pellets and hay, and he wasn't very healthy, even though he had an occassional fruit or veggie. The pellets were timothy complete. The hay was timothy hay.

So when my finances do get better I will be able to afford fruits and veggies all the time for my rabbits.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 20, 2009)

I dunno if this helps, but I'm on a really tight budget too. Here's how I keep Gus's supply costs down toa minimum:

Ibuy veggies at the local farmers' market. Usually, I buy 2 or 3 types of herbs (which are really cheap, but still healthy for bunny) and then either carrotsor radishes.This costs about $2 and lasts Gus all week. (This week I splurged and also got bok choy and kale for an extra$1.80. )

For fruit, I hit the bulk food section in the grocery store for Craisins, raisins, banana chips, papaya chunks,etc.$4 gets mewell over apound's worth, which easily lasts himthe whole month. (Even with the kids and hubby sneaking him extra treats...  )

Plain timothy pellets from the pet shop cost me$10 and lasts2months (I buy the small 4.5 lb bag because of storage issues), but if I had the space (and knew the pellets wouldn't go bad), I'd get the big 25 lb bag for $17 since it'd lastso much longer!

Hay costs me $4 for a big 5 lb bagat the local tack and feed shop, which lasts about 3 weeks. Again, because of space issues, I can't get an entire bale (a bale costs about $15). But this price is still much cheaper than pet shop hay (and still 1000 times better!).

Anyway, tallying all that up, I figure I'm currently spending about $25 a month to feed Gus veggies, pellets and hay.

For litter, Iget 40 lbs of wood stove pellets at the local building supply for $6, whichlasts about 3-4 months.

These are Canadian prices, so these pricesmay even be cheaper on your side of the border.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweetie 
i have something to say to all of this. 
Now you of all people know I am not being Mean or harsh. 
I am being honest from experience. 

You said bonding with a love bird right? Which mean it was recently aquried? 
I am not saying get rid of the love bird but in the future when you know your money will be tight I would not go get another pet even if someone asked you to take it. 

Now mabye I am jumping to conclusions And you did not now you would be tight or you have had him for a while. 

But please think about it I just Aqurired a love bird as you know and it has cost me over 200 bucks to get him set up the way he should be and the cage was free. I am looking at spending another 200 for vetting. 

Now down to the rabbit. 
The food you are feeding is like giving candy. I do know the brand and it is better then most. Our vets no know everything there is to know. We have to to learn some times. 

I would say try and find a feed store. And buy a small bag to see if they will switch over the next couple of weeks. 

If I was closer I would buy you a bag of food. But I am way to far away. 

But I want to say this.

These baby's depend on you to take care of them. Which means Romiane Noodles do it. 

Make sure they have what they need before you have stuff you want. 

I am here for you and anyone on this forum in anyway I can be. Please shoot me a PM if i can do anything. I would be more then happy to help


----------



## BethM (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> When I had Casper, all he got was pellets and hay, and he wasn't very healthy, even though he had an occassional fruit or veggie. The pellets were timothy complete. The hay was timothy hay.


Is that Kaytee Timothy Complete? Those are not the worst pellets that can be found in a pet store, but far from the best. One of my rabbits did fine on those pellets, two others did quite poorly on them. The fact that they are made with timothy isn't what makes them bad pellets.

I switched to a different brand of pellet, much better quality, also timothy-based, and now all my rabbits are doing very well on the pellets. Because I mail-order in bulk, they cost me less, too. 
(I ordered a 50lb bag, and paid about $75. I did have problems with storage, so I will probably go with a 25lb bag next time, which might run about $40. This is including shipping. About $1.50 per pound!)


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 20, 2009)

Mrs. PBJ: I got Kiwi, my lovebird, at the beginning of this month, December. The lovebird was $50 and the stuff cost around $50. The cage was free because my mom had a cage out in the shed. The cage had toys and a mirror that hangs. So I bought a couple more toys and things that my lovebird needed, which came to the above price and I went to Walmart. Their prices are cheaper than pet stores. But they don't have rabbit food or hay. Also yes I am bonding with my lovebird every day.

My animals always come first before me, but my bills come before my animals. The only exception is when they are sick and need to go to the vet.

BethM: I am not sure if the timothy pellets are Kaytee or not. Next time I go to Petsmart I will check.

Like I said, my animals come before me, but my bills come before them unless they are sick and have to go to the vet.


----------



## BethM (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> BethM: I am not sure if the timothy pellets are Kaytee or not. Next time I go to Petsmart I will check.


I was just trying to point out that a bad experience with ONE timothy-based pellet does not mean that ALL timothy-based pellets are bad. Different companies use different formulations, and it makers all the difference. Kaytee does make a pellet called "Timothy Complete," which is sold at PetsMart. It is not a great pellet. (Not terrible, but not great.) This is why your other rabbit may have had problems with it. 

The timothy pellet I now feed is high quality, but costs less than the Kaytee stuff, which is not as good quality.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

as long as they get hay they dont NEED fresh fruit and veggies every day...timothy should be fed over pellet food anyday, there are some rabbits who live off timothy hay due to their inability to have pellets. Doesn't mean do this, because they do need to be supplemented sometimes with things that are found in pellets

And we all splurge money on things we dont need...not having fast food food for a month averagely saves a person anywhere from 20-30$. I quit eating fast food and put 25$ back a month for the rabbits. I eat cheaply-lots of pasta. I don't drive around and do a lot. I redbox a movie instead of going to the movie theater...there's a lot you can do that you probabbly don't think about to put money back for your rabbits.

And I think what she was trying to say about the lovebird situation is their an EXPENSIVE pet and that if you knew your financial situation would change then you should not have gotten the bird and just concentrated on the pets you had.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 21, 2009)

Right, continuing on without judgement, folks...  Point well taken; hindsight is 20/20 as we all know. Can only adjust from there.

Have you gone around to all of the grocery stores to get outer leaves and less-than-perfect produce for the buns yet? That is a super resource 

I was also thinking that you could advertise on Craigslist for other bunny lovers in your area, and offer to split a bale of hay 50/50 with them.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 21, 2009)

Sometimes I cannot get fruits and veggies for my rabbits. Because I get food stamps and I really don't get enough to get fruits and veggies for my rabbits and food for myself. I do try to get them veggies and fruit each month I get my foodstamps.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2009)

Many many breeders do not give their rabbits fruits and veggies all the time - I know I do not (although they do get them from time to time). With good pellets and hay - the animals still thrive and do well. 

I'm not saying veggies aren't good or important....but there are rabbits that don't have them all the time and survive quite well.

I've learned that we do what we can as we can....in our family - the pellets and hay are budgeted for - salads come as we can afford them.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Many many breeders do not give their rabbits fruits and veggies all the time - I know I do not (although they do get them from time to time). With good pellets and hay - the animals still thrive and do well.
> 
> I'm not saying veggies aren't good or important....but there are rabbits that don't have them all the time and survive quite well.
> 
> I've learned that we do what we can as we can....in our family - the pellets and hay are budgeted for - salads come as we can afford them.



I agree with Peg.  

I don't feed my rabbits veggies and fruits everyday. They get them from time to time, as well.  More so in the summer and spring. 

Emily


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 22, 2009)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Many many breeders do not give their rabbits fruits and veggies all the time - I know I do not (although they do get them from time to time). With good pellets and hay - the animals still thrive and do well.
> ...


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2009)

My rabbits don't get vegetables all the time either, maybe every week or so. I used to have to feed my rabbits a mixed feed before, because no where in my town could I get pellets. Buying them the mix was very expensive, and I also had to spend a ton on getting them vegetables because I didn't feel they were getting enough from the mixed foods. Then, I begged them in a local pet shop to order me some red mills rabbit pellets in a large 20kg bag (44 lbs) and I'd never go back. My rabbits fur is in way better condition, they were also having some mushy unhealthy poops, but now they have nice, big, solid poops lol! 

I save so much money now, at least â¬30 a month ($42), and my bunnies are so much healthier. Most small pet shops will order in things for customers, so you could try that. You would have healthier buns and more money in your pocket.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't say this in my last post, but mypoint was she is already spending $22 a month on JUST the Sunaturalspellets. I was pointing out that, if she felt shehad to buy those expensive pellets to give her rabbits a balanced diet, I spend $25 a monthand can feed Gusa balanced diet of pellets, hay, AND veggies and fruit.

However, I do agree, that if Ihad to drastically cut my bunny budget, I'dsimply cut out the veggies and fruit (I'm sure he'd still get some, though.He'd just have to share with us!)That'd easily save me $10-$15 every month--evenstill buying the small bags of pellets and hay. Buying bulkwould probably bring that total down to closer to $5 a month.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## Sabine (Dec 22, 2009)

It seems like buying a plain cheap pellet in bulk is the answer. If storage or transport is an issue maybe there is someone local who'd share the costs. I wonder if putting up ads locally makes sense.
Another option might be online suppliers that ship for free. Again if the amount is too much it could always be shared with someone. I used to share my enormous bales of timothy hay with my neighbour. In fact I gave a her half of it and it still worked out way cheaper than buying small packs in the petshop
Fresh food rather than shop bought vegetables can be peels or leftovers (not rotten of course) or unpolluted grass or weeds if available. My buns go loopy for carrot tops and peels, they rarely get the actual carrot. Sometimes greengrocers or supermarkets are happy to give you their spares like unwanted carrot tops or cabbage leaves, broccoli stalks etc for free...
Just some things I would do if things got tight.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 22, 2009)

You could also try to grow some herbs and stuff. There are kits for them, but you could easily get some small pots, soil and seeds. At this time of year, it could be tricky to get started, but a good garden store would be helpful. I have seen them in the garden area of other stores too. 
The parts of veggies they you might throw out can be given to the bunnies. The inside of lettuce, carrot tops, celery tops the ends of cucumber etc. You do have to be careful as some seeds are not safe for rabbits. Sometimes you can ask a grocery store for the extra bits that they can't sell. Also check flyers and buy them when they are on sale or shop around a bit. 

When buying pellets, you should figure out the cost per pound. A bag might cost $5, but only be 2 pounds while another costs $10 and is 6 pounds. The cost is more up front, but less in the long run. Even if you buy a big bag and end up trowing some out, it is still cheaper than buying expensive small bags. 

If you use litter in the whole cage, you can cut that by litter training and using a blanket or towel instead. The blanket would only need to be washed, and you can do that with some other things (be careful of fur though, it get everywhere). Putting newspaper in the bottom of the litter box allows you to use less litter. The newspaper is basically free or very cheap if you don't get it delivered.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

You can just mix in a lot of the cheap pellets with your regular pellets and that will make them go a lot farther and still provide the best of both worlds. It will also get them eating the new, cheaper pellets. When I switched Pipp from cheap alfalfa to expensive timothy, she wouldn't eat the new ones at all. But I just gave her a mix and kept reducing the ones she liked with the ones that were good for her, and eventually she started eating them. 

Hay is really easy to get with a little effort, but the Humane Society in your area is a good start, they already are partnered in a horse rescue. 

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/dec/11/kitsaps-hungry-horses-get-their-own-food-bank/

I got a bale (delivered even!) when I phoned a nearby petting zoo. That was above and beyond the call of duty, I could have just as easily visited with a bag and filled it up. When they're dealing with that many bales, a few flakes doesn't make a lot of difference. Ditto with horse farms, horse & carriage rentals, etc. 

Veggies should be even easier because rabbits will eat what humans won't -- carrot tops/stems, beet greens, celery and brocoli leaves, kale and parsley stems, the outer leaves of cabbage heads, the lettuce and cauliflower cores, etc. 

You can maybe ask for that type of thing at a new co-op in Bremerton, check it out:

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/nov/20/local-people-local-food/

And bunnies LOVE grass (green or brown) and as long as it's pesticide-free, not in an animal 'latrine' area, etc, it's very good for them. You probably don't have snow, so just find a good, safe grassy area and pick away. 

Lots of options if you work at it.  If everybody thinks you're really trying and not just looking for easy handouts of food or cash, they'll be receptive. Maybe offer to do some volunteer work in return. (Even posting links on the Internet will help both of the above orgs). 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone else gave options. But you can easily look in a phone book and find a farm and fleet store of some sort that will have a lot cheaper rabbit food. Yeah you said they wont eat pellets, they'll learn to. 11 dollars for a 3 pound page from a pet store is beyond rediculous. I'm not meaning to sound rude, but thats crazy. And you can get a full bale of hay if you insist on feeding them hay, for 2 or 3 bucks. 5 at the max, for a full bale that would last all winter. And veggie wise you can get a bag of the mixed, and at the end of the week eat a salad for dinner. A large bag with lots of mixed veggies runs you like 2.50 at the most at Krogar and theres you one meal a week as well. 

We're tight on cash too, and have a ton more animals. All are plenty healhty with the food they get and they're not getting shorted on it. I understand money issues, trust me, but getting rid of animals doesnt have to be done.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Many many breeders do not give their rabbits fruits and veggies all the time - I know I do not (although they do get them from time to time). With good pellets and hay - the animals still thrive and do well.
> 
> I'm not saying veggies aren't good or important....but there are rabbits that don't have them all the time and survive quite well.
> 
> I've learned that we do what we can as we can....in our family - the pellets and hay are budgeted for - salads come as we can afford them.



I don't. When I moved, I didn't have a job down here. I had budgeted a certain amount to cover animal feeds for a couple months until I got ajob down here. My guys, get a timothy based pellet(5oz's a day-except the V-lops)- Big Red, since Blaze adores it, and the others like it- grass hay and alfalfa cubes for them to chew on. Since I also have horses, I get the 50# bag of alfalfa cubes. I have 23 rabbits so a 50# bag doesn't last all that long(23 rabbits, my two horses and my aunts 5 horses) but it is a way to break things down if you know of a stable nearby. 

And when it comes to the dried fruits and veggies in the pellet. I found the pellet in them to be not as good a quality as a straight pellet. I had one rabbit that refused to eat her pellets and her owner(She was boarded with mine) bought the mixed diet and now she's the pickiest eater. But with me now she simply isn't given another option. She has her hay, alfalfa cube and her pellet. They get fresh garden greens from the garden all summer/fall and I have been budgeting in buying fresh fruit and veggies for the winter. Just be careful when you switch them over off the "Extra's" feed, they will be picky. Mine has taken on a much too spoiled outer shell and threw things at me when her owner said she didn't want her anymore- traded her for a dog.d


----------

